# New Years ride at River Run.



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

Our group will be headin out to River Run this firday if anyone wants to join. :rockn:


----------



## B-MAN (Nov 2, 2010)

I should be out there friday afternoon if the weather is good. Should be a good ride, too!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I want to go back there but my stinking job has us out there all night friday.... and from where I live I just cant justify driving up saturday and leaving sunday lol.


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

B-Man ill be out there Friday afternoon as well might come out on thursday just to ride around drink a few then head home. Then the fun will begin on friday:flames: And dang filthy ive been wanting to see that brute of yours. Brad has said its a bad lil girl. haha


----------



## B-MAN (Nov 2, 2010)

Sounds good man. I tried talking my girl into going out there today, but no worky. Haha! I'll be looking for ya tho.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^^Yeah Brad fell in love with it the first time I came up there and rode with him and his crew. They all liked it, but the icing on the cake was when Brad fish tailed trying to throw mud on me and I gave her a lil gas and stood staight up and passed him on two wheels from about a 10mph roll lol


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

Sounds Good B-MAN just look for the MIMB sticker. Plus I think im the only person with a puke green brute. hahaha and Filty DANG!!!! :rockn:


----------



## B-MAN (Nov 2, 2010)

Well it's lookin like I might get my way! We should be out there tonight!


----------



## muddnfool (Mar 13, 2009)

Haha. well Ill try to get out there tommorow then. I aint got anyone to ride with on friday yet. hahaha


----------

